# Stretching Out - Color



## LBussy (Apr 9, 2015)

So I've been making soap for a little while now and believe it or not I have gone a little over a year with no real grasp on colors.  So far all I have used is some Ti I bought at a local cake decorating store (glycerin based) and some blue/sky liquid dye (which I later found was not for soaps) I bought from Peak.  Well I guess there was also a horrible experiment with some red dye that didn't dissolve/disperse in lip balm and turned brown in CP.

So that's it.  I have off white soaps, I have sky blue soaps, and I have that horrible tan one.  I have never done a swirl of any sort, not used any micas or anything else I've heard about.  What I've just typed here is the sum total of all my color knowledge.

Can anyone recommend a primer on color in soap?  Or if it's as simple as using mica (hear y'all talk about it, don't have any, know which ones I should start with, etc) can you give me a "go do this" to start with?  Maybe one of the suppliers has a "starter/assortment set I should buy?

Then there's swirls, dips, drops, layers, all that stuff.  for the most part I have no idea what anyone is talking about save layers which seems pretty simple to understand (if not pull off.)

Shaving soap seems so simple when I think of colors .....


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 9, 2015)

It is not as complicated as it seems. Yes start with mica, it is easy, doesn't bleed and comes in every color.  You mix the mica into a small amount of oil (say a Tbsp) in small amounts to get the color you think will work. 

The best way to learn to use colors is to take the plunge and try it out.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 9, 2015)

Soap Making Resource also has a natural colorant kit that is worth it.  Clays are also great for color and skin benefits. Here are my favorite herbs/colors.

Paprika- Orange
Annatto- yellow
Wheatgrass- green
Activated charcoal- black
Rose kaolin clay - pink

Also, you can freeze Orange juice into ice cubes, and use that for your lye solution. This makes a pretty yellow.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 9, 2015)

Micas are fantastic.  If you're interested in learning more about color theory, check out Vibrant Soap on youtube.  He does a color tutorial at the beginning of every video.

You really cannot go wrong with micas from Nurture. Their Vibrance line performs wonderfully.  I also love Mad Oils but have found their purples to be a little trickier than Nurture.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Apr 9, 2015)

As far as micas, usage depends on how much color you want. I start with 1/4 tsp ppo for pastel, 1/2 tsp ppo for medium, and 1 tsp ppo for bold. That seems to work for me except for micas that are already bold in which case I only use 1/2 tsp ppo or I end up with pretty lather.

ETA: I also use micas from Nurture and love them. There is variety and the colors are really beautiful. The micas are easy to work with and I like that Nurture provides a cp result example for each mica.


----------



## LBussy (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you - all four of you cleared some things up for me.

The natural colors are interesting, I never thought of that but I guess it makes sense.  You just put them in a spice grinder and powder them?  AC seems like it would resist incorporation - any tricks to it?

I've avoided clays simply because of my prejudice related to their use in shaving soap, but there's no such issue with bath soap so I may look at that as well.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 9, 2015)

LBussy said:


> The natural colors are interesting, I never thought of that but I guess it makes sense.  You just put them in a spice grinder and powder them?  AC seems like it would resist incorporation - any tricks to it?



Nope, no trick. Add activated charcoal powder to a bit of oil and mix well before adding, same as the micas. A small amount will give you a steel gray blue color, more for a true gray and even more to get a true black.


----------



## LBussy (Apr 9, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Nope, no trick. Add activated charcoal powder to a bit of oil and mix well before adding, same as the micas. A small amount will give you a steel gray blue color, more for a true gray and even more to get a true black.


Oh, so it will match my hair?  (Unfortunately I am referring to the gray end of the spectrum).


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 9, 2015)

+1 for natural colorants. Powdered activated charcoal makes a lovely striking black. Im not sure if grinding your own and sieving it would work, but cant hurt to try.  Clays are wonderful - Moroccan red clay makes a nice bricky red. Oil infused with annatto gives a perfect yellow, or alkanet for a great purple. Madder root infusions give a pinky red. Turmeric powder stirred directly into the batter like charcoal gives a nice orangey brown, paprika for a nice orange.

One potential issue with clays and natural colorants is that unless you are adding the powder straight to the soap batter, you are mixing it with the water or oil from your recipe and you need to account for that within your recipe, so it takes a bit of calculating - unless you are using insignificant amounts of oil or water. 

One pigment that I have and love is chromium green oxide - it makes a great stable bright green. And I do love gold mica for highlighted pencil lines and a splash of gold on top.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is my licorice soap I just made.  I used Orange juice for all liquid.  Added 2tbsp activated charcoal to half of my scented batter and 3tbsp Moroccan red clay to the other half. The total weight of my oils was 125 oz.  I'm still new at creating pretty swirls so I am really pleased with how this turned out!


----------



## LBussy (Apr 9, 2015)

That's a very nice pattern!  I'd be thrilled to someday do something like that.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lee, I still have plenty of free mica samples from Nurture. A couple of these should be enough to get your feet wet.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52544
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52545


----------



## LBussy (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Cindy, I'll go have a look!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 9, 2015)

I think this is a good starter for color.  It also embeds the video from BB about mixing colors.  Say what you want about ED and its practices - the basic techniques in Soaping 101 are pretty solid from my experience.

https://youtu.be/l9IHRkv0-f4


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 9, 2015)

TKB, Brambleberry and Nurture have photos of their products (micas, oxides, etc) in CP soap, which is very helpful.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 9, 2015)

Lee, this link is kind of interesting about colorants generally, not sure how helpful specifically, though:  



http://www.tkbtrading.com/content.php?content_id=13


  This one is useful - if you buy from TKB, as many do, b/c  it guides you to which ones to use in various applications (if you click on to the micas, they are further broken down into cp and MP, some morph in CP.  



http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=93


  This is a good one on infusing natural colorants (that's how I do it, I like the less grainy/look fee):


http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/07/color-soap-naturally-infusing-oil-with-herbs-and-spices/


  Another couple of goods ones for natural colorants: 



  [FONT=&quot]Lots and lots of natural colorants[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.diynatural.com/natural-soap-colorants/[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Natural colorants grouped in colors:  
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.offthegridnews.com/2013/02/02/how-to-color-homemade-soap/[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## LBussy (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you counsellor!  I like those articles.  The "why" is always good.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 10, 2015)

For a simple way to experiment with micas, you might try this technique, which uses very little mica and is simple enough for a swirl challenged person like me!  [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U9pHUa8vAg[/ame]


----------



## LBussy (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Nav.  That's perfect for me.  I can definitely say I am (or will be) swirl challenged.  I did not get my dad's artistic bent.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Apr 10, 2015)

HappyHomeSoapCo said:


> Here is my licorice soap I just made.  I used Orange juice for all liquid.  Added 2tbsp activated charcoal to half of my scented batter and 3tbsp Moroccan red clay to the other half. The total weight of my oils was 125 oz.  I'm still new at creating pretty swirls so I am really pleased with how this turned out!



Love that orange! I'll have to try the orange juice ice cubes.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 10, 2015)

Lee, couple of basic things off the top of my head that you may already know:  

In general (unless the mftr or one of the mavens here recommends otherwise) I use the following to remember mixing materials:  O (oil) for oxides, water for (ultra) marines).  If in doubt as to what to mix with, try glycerin, that may not be optimal but works with almost everything. 

I always use a minimixer to get the colors blended before I add them to the batter so that they do not speckle in the batch. But pour some of the  mixing liquid in first and get it all dampened well before you start up the minimixer or you will end up with multicolored grout in your tiles if you use your kitchen counters to work like I do 

If you use indigo and want a bright blue, add it to your lye water.  Putting it in at trace will make it fade/gray out.

When using an SB to mix different colors for swirls, go from the lightest to the darkest, that will prevent having to clean it b/w colors or making the light ones change too much from introducing a darker one (usually not so much of an issue the other way around.)  I literally line my little color cups in light-dark order so I don't forget to do this, or I will.  

Here's a link to a nice easy 2 color swirl from David Fisher/Candle and Soap.  I think this was the first time I swirled and was really excited that it came out so nicely.  I used a slow tracing mix/non-accelerating FO and poured at v. light trace, I ended up not even using any tools to swirl, just alternated colors and let them swirl themselves.  I still use this one if I want a nice relaxing swirl which I know will look nice without doing anything fancy.  One annoying thing - you have to go to the "next page arrow" below the pinterest bar to move to the next screen, I kept automatically hitting on the arrow under the pictures and having to close out ads. 

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/tipstricks/ss/whiteblueswirl.htm


----------



## LBussy (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the tips ... no I didn't know those and I'd imagine the way I work I'll probably forget or disbelieve one or two of those and learn the hard way.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 10, 2015)

Amy Warden also has a YouTube video on colorants that may be helpful. That being said, I'm not sure what is left of the nurture micas, but I'd be happy to supplement and share some of mine with you. If interested, PM me what colors you are getting, and I'd be happy to send some others for you to play with.


----------



## LBussy (Apr 11, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Amy Warden also has a YouTube video on colorants that may be helpful. That being said, I'm not sure what is left of the nurture micas, but I'd be happy to supplement and share some of mine with you. If interested, PM me what colors you are getting, and I'd be happy to send some others for you to play with.


Thanks for offering Cactuslily.  Another soaper here made a very generous offer as well, and I sent out my SASE for a couple nurture colors this morning.  Between those I should have enough to get me started with a few batches and learn just enough to be dangerous.  I really do appreciate the offer, I just don't want to take unfair advantage of all the great people here.  If I don't learn enough with what's coming, any more will be pearls before swine. 

I'm rather hoping to avoid the grout re-design not_ally mentioned but I can also see the danger even done right because my wife wants a new backsplash.  I feel I'm going to get blamed for something either way.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 11, 2015)

Will be waiting for your mail Lee. I'm going to the Guild Conference in Indy next week so hopefully I can send it out before I go.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 13, 2015)

"[T]he way I work I'll probably forget or disbelieve one or two of those and learn the hard way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





".  

Sometimes that is the best way to learn, you remember it better that way!  Also, I can send you samples of differently colored micas/oxides too, if you want to check out a specific color in a batch.  I have so many, it makes me feel very wasteful and acquisitive, since I am a hobbyist.  So it would be good for me, too!


----------



## LBussy (Apr 13, 2015)

Over on the shaving forums, it is common practice to identify oneself as having one of a multitude of disorders.  Theres Razor Acquisition Disorder (RAD), Soap Acquisition Disorder (SAD), Blade Acquisition Disorder (BAD), Fragrance Acquisition Disorder (FAD) ... any number of them.  Apparently a couple of you have CAD.  Or would it be MAD?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 13, 2015)

CAD is great for Colorant Acquisition Disorder, and MAD is Mold (or Mould for the UKer's) Acquisition Disorder.

Much better than FO-HO and MO-HO


----------



## regansoap (Apr 21, 2015)

Ha ha that's really funny I have all of the above mentioned disorders as well as having a dish acquisition disorder so as you can imagine my house is quite full oh yes and also an old sewing machine disorder I currently have 15!!!


----------

